# Neocaridina and Caridina :)



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Is there a happy medium in regards to water parameters when it comes to Neocaridina and Caridina species? I am switching my orange sakura shrimp for crystal reds and while I have gotten all my sub adults and adult sakuras out I notice that there is still quite a few babies wandering about. I would rather not stress them to death with a fairly big change in parameters  I am hoping to pull them out as soon as they are big enough to catch without crushing. What's the magic number if it even exists


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

what is your current water parameter?? PH GH/KH?? mine has CBS, blue shrimp, and cherry shrimp in one tank.. PH 6.8 GH 5 KH 2.. My CBSs are breeding like crazy.. So as long as you keep your water parameter stable, your new shrimps will be fine  good luck!


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Currently PH 7, GH 7, KH 3. The sakuras breed like rabbits


----------



## bettaforu (Jun 2, 2010)

Your PH for Crystal Bee shrimps is too high. They can live in it, but won't be comfortable enough to breed. 
You need PH 6.2-6.4 for Crystals. Neos and Tigers are not as fussy and can live in lower PH but do better in PH 7+

You can get Bee Shrimp Soil that buffers the PH down to 6.2 and your crystals will breed in that. If you cannot find this soil, you
can use Clay gravel, and sandwich peat moss (fine stuff) in between layers. 

This will bring the PH down to 6.2, but you will need to cycle it for about 2 weeks. To fast cycle it, use 50% of an existing tank (a fish tank water is good) added to the water, this will help cycle faster and use a sponge filter from an older tank. 

If you don't have a sponge filter (go buy one as biofilm grows on the sponge, and adults and baby shrimps eat the biofilm) 

You can also use some old dirty brown filter floss from a Hang on the Back filter added to your new HOB filter in the new tank to quickly add bacteria into the tank.

Hope this helps.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Actually not having a problem with my water parameters  the crystals are breeding like mad and there is babies everywhere.


----------

